# Help! Need a name... a name of a game



## Rane Longfox (Apr 30, 2006)

*and more words rhyming with "name" ad infinitum*

A while ago, I was watching a tv program about technology,a nd computer games etc (you know the sort) and they mentioned that a guy had bought a virtual island for just a shade under $3,000,000. Or maybe there where a few more zeros on the end, I can't recall exactly. It then went on to explain how this was an online game (MMOG) where you simply bought "credits" with real money at the beginning, and could sell your credits for real money any time you wanted. The basis of the game, I think, was simply to be a simulation of the real world. Simply create another world that works in exactly the same way, to make money out of. A very nice idea, of course.

I would like to take a closer look at this game and its background, but I can't remember the name!!!! I believe it may have been "Project somethingorother", but that doesn't really help, cosidering the number of online games with virtually identical names - so I will simply ask, do any of you have a clue what I'm talking about, and can you remember the name?


----------



## bendoran (May 2, 2006)

i always thought that was second life and he had spent around 30grand?


----------



## Thadlerian (May 2, 2006)

I think the name of the game you're thinking of is Project Entropia.

It doesn't look very interesting, though, apart from the controversial concept. If you've got money to spend, you'll probably be better off buying some fine vintage and spending a weekend watching it freeze in your fridge.


----------



## bendoran (May 2, 2006)

yeah i seen this there now on bbc site


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Thadlerian, thats the one


----------

